# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Carnivorous Flower : Appel aux votes !

## smartis

Bonjour, 

Avant tout, je vais me présenter en quelques mots : Je m'appelle Adrien Sergent, je suis le fondateur et lead game designer de Digital Wave Studio, un studio de développement de jeux vidéo indépendant. 

J'écris ce message afin de vous présenter un de nos nouveaux jeux actuellement en cours de développement : "Carnivorous Flower" 

Aujourd'hui, je lance un appel aux votes car le jeu a vraiment besoin de votre soutien afin qu'il puisse faire parti des trois lauréats de la catégorie Jeux vidéo du concours Ganuta !  



*Qu'est ce qu'est Carnivorous Flower ? :* 


 


*Fiche de jeu :* 


*Nom du jeu : Carnivorous Flower* 

*Genre de jeu : Arcade/Adresse* 

*Plates formes : PC/iOS/Android* 


*Le principe de jeu :* 

Dans Carnivorous Flower, le joueur contrôle une plante carnivore particulièrement vorace.

Cette plante a un seul objectif : dévorer le maximum d'éléments de jeu passant à proximité d'elle afin d'augmenter sa croissance et ainsi pouvoir manger des éléments encore plus gros !

Le régime alimentaire de cette petite plante est très varié, cela va d'insectes, en passant par des voitures jusqu'à des stations spatiales entières !

Elle n'est pas contre, également, la dégustation d'une bonne petite météorite de temps à autre !

Mais le parcours menant une fragile petite fleur de Central Park, jusqu'à une gigantesque et robuste plante galactique est semé d'embûches !

En effet, sur sa route vers l'évolution de son espèce, notre plante carnivore va rencontrer de nombreux obstacles et ennemis pendant la partie, bien décidés à l'empêcher de grandir comme elle le voudrait, rendant ainsi la réalisation de cet objectif particulièrement ardu !

Les adversaires de la plante carnivore sont très variés et dépendent du niveau de croissance de la plante.

Au fur et à mesure que le joueur dévore des objets et des ennemis, la jauge de croissance de la plante carnivore va se remplir, lorsqu'elle est totalement pleine, la plante grandit permettant ainsi son évolution et la rencontre d'ennemis toujours plus gros et plus coriaces.

Au fil de sa croissance, la plante carnivore va traverser quatre environnements graphiques différents : Central Park, Centre Ville, Aéroport et l'Espace.

Chacun de ces environnements graphiques dispose d'objets et d'ennemis spécifiques, gare aux redoutables hélicoptères de combat dans l'Aéroport et attention aux mystérieux OVNI dans l'Espace, voulant percer le secret de l'ADN de notre énigmatique plante carnivore ! 

Vous pouvez retrouver des informations et des images supplémentaires sur la fiche du jeu du site de Look At My Game : http://fr.lookatmygame.com/Jeux/Carnivorous-Flower


*Points importants*

- Un style graphique en 2D cartoon frais et coloré !

-Un concept de jeu simple et addictif : Manger le maximum d'éléments de jeu afin de grossir et devenir ainsi la plus grande plante carnivore de l'univers !

- Des commandes de jeu très simples et intuitives : Touchez un objet ou un ennemi via l'écran tactile et la langue de la plante carnivore va s'enrouler autour de lui afin de l'attraper !

- Au fil de votre aventure, traversez quatre environnements graphiques différents : Central Park, le Port, l'Aéroport et l'Espace !

- Une dizaine d'ennemis, d'éléments de jeu et de bonus différents à découvrir pour des heures de plaisir !

- Un jeu fun et social avec une connectivité élevée : classement local et online des meilleurs scores afin de pouvoir les comparer avec les autres joueurs du monde entier et le partage de scores via Facebook et Twitter afin de montrer ses records à ses amis !

Plantez la graine Carnivorous Flower et découvrez la fleur la plus fun et gourmande que vous n'ayez jamais vu !


Vous pouvez retrouvez l'actualité du développement de Carnivorous Flower sur Facebook http://www.facebook.com/CarnivorousFlower et sur Twitter http://twitter.com/#!/CarnivorousGame


*Screenshots :* 




 





*Vidéo :* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHx88ETgPzo


*Quels sont les personnes qui réalisent Carnivorous Flower ? :*

Carnivorous Flower est un jeu vidéo réalisé par trois studios de développement de jeux vidéo indépendant (Gamepulp pour la programmation, Digital Wave Studio pour le game design et Blackpixel Studio pour les graphismes) aux profils et compétences complémentaires, qu'ils ont mis  en commun, afin de réaliser le meilleur jeu possible. 

Carnivorous Flower est édité par le site de financement participatif Look At My Game, les internautes producteurs ayant financé la production du jeu.



*Qu'est ce qu'est le concours Ganuta ?* 

C’est une chance unique de rencontrer des studios de jeu vidéo, de film d’animation, des producteurs, des réalisateurs, des sociétés de multimédia, de post production…!

Les 10 créations retenues seront exposées et les 10 gagnants présenteront leur création lors d’un vernissage de l’exposition aux professionnels du jeu vidéo, du cinéma, de l’audiovisuel, du film d’animation, du multimédia interactif.

La fin des votes pour le concours est fixée le 13 Novembre à minuit.


*Comment voter ?*

Le vote sur le site de Ganuta est très simple, voici néanmoins la démarche à suivre pour voter, étape par étape :

Tout d'abord, il faut se rendre à l'adresse suivante : http://concours.ganuta.com/103-75-1-Galerie 

On arrive à ce moment là sur une page d'accueil contenant une galerie avec des images des différents projets inscrits au concours, il faut alors appuyer sur le menu "Toutes catégories" situé à gauche de l'écran, en orange. 

Après avoir appuyé sur le menu "Toutes Catégories", un menu défilant apparaît avec les différentes catégories du concours, il faut alors sélectionner la catégorie "Jeux vidéo/application interactive". 

Après cela, l'image de Carnivorous Flower (représenté par une plante carnivore) est disponible dans la galerie au centre de l'écran, il faut alors appuyer sur le bouton "Votez" en bas à gauche de l'image du jeu. 

Ensuite, un panneau s'ouvre, il faut alors écrire son adresse mail dans le champ de texte en haut au centre, puis appuyer sur le bouton "Valider". 

En bas du panneau, si vous le souhaitez, il est possible d'inviter des amis à voter en écrivant leur adresse mail et un message, c'est une étape facultative mais qui pourrait beaucoup nous aider à augmenter le nombre de votes pour Carnivorous Flower !  

Ensuite, il faut ouvrir sa boite mail et appuyer sur le lien envoyé par Ganuta par mail à l'adresse indiquée lors du vote, le message peut être soit dans la boite de réception, soit dans le courrier indésirable (cela arrive souvent) selon la messagerie.

Et voilà ! Le vote est validé ! 


Nous avons vraiment besoins de votre soutien, chaque vote compte, si vous souhaitez aider le projet, n'hésitez donc pas à voter pour Carnivorous Flower sur le site de Ganuta et à partager le lien auprès de vos amis et connaissances afin qu'ils fassent de même ! 

Voici de nouveau le lien pour voter : http://concours.ganuta.com/103-75-1-Galerie

N'hésitez pas également à nous donner votre avis sur les premiers éléments de jeu actuellement disponibles (concept, images, animations etc) ! 


Merci d'avance pour votre soutien et vos votes ! 

à bientôt 

Cordialement Adrien

----------


## Louck

Un "Attaché de presse" qui s'inscrit juste pour demander des votes 


Sinon, il a l'air sympa votre jeu !

----------


## Orhin

> Un "Attaché de presse" qui s'inscrit juste pour demander des votes 
> 
> 
> Sinon, il a l'air sympa votre jeu !


 En même c'est le principe même de la pub.

Sinon, très sympathique comme petit jeu mais j'avais déjà voté pour Mycellium perso.

Bonne chance.  :;):

----------

